# MCH Brush Creek SF Talisman has landed at the farm!



## lilhill (Apr 24, 2011)

Talisman (Caesar's Villa FD Sugar Foot *S x Caesar's Villa CBS Zelda) finally arrived.  I tried to get this black and white moonspotted Master Champion buck last year from Dianne at Double Durango, but she wasn't ready to let him go.  So when she finally decided to sell him, I snapped him up.  We are really excited about adding him to our fall breeding program! Thank you, Dianne, for letting him come to Alabama!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

Big congrats!


----------



## lilhill (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2011)

I love him...Congrats, he'll make gorgeous babies~!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats congrats congrats!

His grown offspring from Fall Creek have done really well in the show ring, and are sooo flashy to boot.  What a wonderful addition to your herd!!


----------



## lilhill (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks!  It will be an exciting kidding season next spring!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 24, 2011)

You're going to have moonspots all over the place between Talisman and your new guy from Mitzi!


----------



## lilhill (Apr 24, 2011)

Hopefully!


----------

